# Stained sink



## max (May 10, 2005)

I have a porcelain sink that's got some nasty stains on it. I've used Comet type cleansers to no avail. Any other ideas? The sink is a light tan color and the stains appear to be rust type.


----------



## Robyn (May 10, 2005)

There's a product called Zap that's really great for this! You spray it on, let it sit a few minutes then scrub a little, rinse it off. It's kinda pricey, but well worth it.


----------



## lehighvalleyusa (May 14, 2005)

To remove stains from porcelain sinks, tubs or toilets, make a paste of cream of tartar and hydrogen peroxide. Let the paste sit on the stain for an hour, then lightly scrub it off. The stains should disappear. You could also try saturating paper towels with bleach or a peroxide based cleaner and place the towels over the stains for 30 minutes. Rinse well.

This just may help you.  

Visit my business website. Lots of info

http://lehighrug.com/id177.html


----------

